# When to take the seeds?



## tcbud (Jun 2, 2008)

I pollenated a young plant that had just started to go into flower about 5 weeks or so ago.  i just read this thread
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24839
and it says i can take my seeds in two to three weeks from pollenating.
Just want to check and see if this is correct.  As i  read another that said watch the trichs, and when they are ready, take the seeds.
So i went out today, took a seed from a lower bud and this seed was a nice size (not huge, but good size, no speckles or stripes) and brown.  Some of the covers (calix's?) are splitting but not all.  The trichs are clear and cloudy (bout 50/50). The fan leaves are turning yellow. 
I really want these seeds to turn out, can anyone tell me When i should take them?  they have been pollenated for about five weeks. 
thank you for any help.


----------



## massproducer (Jun 2, 2008)

My method is too wait until the seeds are breaking through the bracts.  When I see the first few seeds fall from the bract's that is when I know that the seeds in that section are done.  IMO, it is always better to let your seeds mature more then less.  In nature the seeds would not even hit the ground to start the new process until the plant dies of old age or until the seeds breakthrough and fall to the ground


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2008)

If they are bursting from the Calyxes and very dark green they are mature. They will have a brown/green hue to tem...but the key point is them bursting out of the calyx


----------



## karmacat (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2008)

nice pic K'cat!... 
tcbud.. you've recieved good advice. 4-5 weeks are usually sufficiet time for seed maturation. A full spectrum ferytilizer program through out the seed making process is also recommended. (don't cut off the nitrogen) 
   A 30 day drying period for the seeds after they are harvested, too. Will improve your germination rates.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 3, 2008)

After looking at the Trichs (at least 50% cloudy and some amber) and noticing the the outer covers of the seeds bursting, i took the plant.  I looked at two seeds and both were dark brown.  I hung the plant in the normal way to dry.  I assume i take the seeds when the plant is dry?  I may test one seed to see if it germs later in the month after they are dry.  Otherwise i will be planting them next spring.
Thank you all for your kind help.
If you think i should take the seeds from the bud before it is dry, let me know please.

And yes Hick, i fed that plant Grow Big thru its whole life and added some budding ferts two times since it started budding.  I was more interested in the plant making seeds than smoking her, but of course she will be smoked!  i did not fertilize her for a week or so before harvest tho.  Her leaves began to turn purple and yellow, they can be seen in my grow journal if you are interested in looking at her.


----------



## Hick (Jun 3, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> After looking at the Trichs (at least 50% cloudy and some amber) and noticing the the outer covers of the seeds bursting, i took the plant.  I looked at two seeds and both were dark brown.  I hung the plant in the normal way to dry.  I assume i take the seeds when the plant is dry?  I may test one seed to see if it germs later in the month after they are dry.  Otherwise i will be planting them next spring.
> Thank you all for your kind help.
> If you think i should take the seeds from the bud before it is dry, let me know please.
> 
> And yes Hick, i fed that plant Grow Big thru its whole life and added some budding ferts two times since it started budding.  I was more interested in the plant making seeds than smoking her, but of course she will be smoked!  i did not fertilize her for a week or so before harvest tho.  Her leaves began to turn purple and yellow, they can be seen in my grow journal if you are interested in looking at her.


...sounds about perfect!!!  You can harvest the seeds whenever you like.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

.  IMO, it is always better to let your seeds mature more then less.  


yes Yes YES! GOOD THREAD PPL!!!!!  full stars!


----------



## Tater (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome, this is the stuff I like reading.  This will come in very handy in the next few months.


----------



## Richy-B (Jun 12, 2008)

Perfect advice. What your doing is correct. Just Harvest, manicure, dry, and cure like normal. Some seeds need the extra time in the plant to fully mature. You'll notice seeds popping out of the calyxes like the pic shown in the above post. That is a nice pic! Good luck to ya!
Green Mojo


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 6, 2009)

exactly what I was looking for. Thanks everyone


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 6, 2009)

I know this is an old thread.

But.

Week 5 

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

wow..thanks for the pics Guys/Gals   this is some good stuff...tcbud..how did yours do?  any pics to fallow up with?  thanks


----------



## tcbud (Sep 6, 2009)

I grew some crossed last year, NorthernLights x Amethyst.  The seeds that started this thread were the NorthernLights/Amethyst x Purps.  I did not grow them out, I am sick of Purple Pot!  The NorthernLights x Amethyst was so unstable, throwing two types of Phenos, that I didnt want to "gamble" I would get the green over the purple.  Got only so many spots in the garden.

The pic would have been a pile of seeds, I got bout a hundred or so very viable looking seeds.


----------

